# Candle Science Fragrances



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

Has anyone tried these fragrances from Candle Science?

Pumpkin Bread
Cinnamon Buns
Coconut Lime Verbena
Fresh Coffee
Cucumber Melon
Lavender
Apple and Clover
Cinnamon Stick
French Vanilla
Pumpkin Souffle
Very Vanilla

Are they good? Has anyone used them in candles? Do they sell well for you? Any other thoughts on them?


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

Did you check the fragrance review sticky? 

I have tried a few. I don't believe Cinnamon Buns is skin safe.

Sara


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

These are for candles right now, I did look at the Review sticky. (Yes, after I posted this. :blush ) There are a few that aren't reviewed.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

Pumpkin Bread-I got tired of this scent and don't like it anymore. It sold OK for me in fall but not great.
Cinnamon Buns-have not tried
Coconut Lime Verbena--love, love this scnet. A good seller and I think iyt would be good in candles.
Fresh Coffee-have not tried
Cucumber Melon-personally I would not go for this in a candle but it is a good scent, slightly sweeter than I like. I prefer more emphasis on the cucumber end.
Lavender-best seller in soap for me
Apple and Clover-have not tried
Cinnamon Stick-have not tried
French Vanilla-sold OK for me in soap.
Pumpkin Souffle-have not tried
Very Vanilla--have not tried


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Have you checked the scent review board? That's where I go when no one else has an opinion. But even then....everyone has different opinions on different scents. And what seems to sell really well in some areas are not so great in others. But at least these reviews give us a place to start.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

I just go the very vanilla, but haven't soaped it yet. It smells really great.

PJ


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

jimandpj said:


> I just go the very vanilla, but haven't soaped it yet. It smells really great.
> 
> PJ


FYI - I'd be careful with some vanilla's. Unless the seller says it will not turn dark in soap and has been tested... . do a test batch to see what it does. 
Vanilla has a tendency to turn soap a very nasty dark.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

But real vanilla is dark dark brown  Vicki


----------

